# Andrea Faustini, l'italiano che ha stregato X Factor UK. Video



## Now i'm here (16 Ottobre 2014)

*Andrea Faustini,* qui in Italia praticamente un signor nessuno, a* X Factor UK *è la celebrità del momento. 

Il giovane cantante italiano (20 anni) romano e dotato di una voce incredibile, viene adesso dato favorito per la vittoria finale del talent inglese capitanato da *Simon Cowell*.

Si è presentato ai *provini di Londra *dopo essere stato *bocciato ben 3 volte alla versione italiana *del programma, mentre in UK ha fatto centro al primo colpo, facendo anche piangere dall'emozione le 2 giudici Mel B e Cheryl Cole. 

video al secondo post


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Heaven (16 Ottobre 2014)

E' simpatico, e poi è bravissimo


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Ottobre 2014)

Li ha fatti piangere tutti. Bravissimo.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Ottobre 2014)

E' una bomba!


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2014)

OMG. A me ha fatto venire la pelle d'oca. E' un portento sto ragazzo. Daje Andrea!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2014)

ha superato tutte le selezioni ed è entrato nel cast definitivo inserito nel gruppo di Mel B.


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Ottobre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Andrea Faustini,* qui in Italia praticamente un signor nessuno, a* X Factor UK *è la celebrità del momento.
> 
> Il giovane cantante italiano (20 anni) romano e dotato di una voce incredibile, viene adesso dato favorito per la vittoria finale del talent inglese capitanato da *Simon Cowell*.
> 
> ...





Mi sembra incredibile che in Italia lo abbiano bocciato 3 volte, sarebbe veramente assurdo. E' una cosa vera o falsa? Spero quest'ultima sinceramente...


----------



## prebozzio (17 Ottobre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Mi sembra incredibile che in Italia lo abbiano bocciato 3 volte, sarebbe veramente assurdo. E' una cosa vera o falsa? Spero quest'ultima sinceramente...


Io non penso, sinceramente. Da come parla l'inglese credo che il suo obiettivo fosse andare là, dove ha molta più visibilità


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io non penso, sinceramente. Da come parla l'inglese credo che il suo obiettivo fosse andare là, dove ha molta più visibilità



Sì, credo anch'io che sia così.


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nulla da aggiungere.


----------

